# I feel a shootout coming on!



## Gator_Nutz (Sep 27, 2006)

Dueling cameras from 40 paces.
Low light.
High ISO.
No stinking teleconverters, just pure, unadulterated glass.
Canon whatever and 70-200 f/2.8 vs Nikon D3 and 70-200 f/2.8
I am throwing down the gauntlet.
If you were standing here in front of me I would be slapping you across the face with a white glove. Metaphorically speaking of course
Who's in???


----------



## Arlon (Feb 8, 2005)

No contest, you're the "top dog" now..


----------



## stargazer (May 24, 2004)

In my best godfather voice "Are you talking to me?" LOL. I sure hate to put that Nikon to shame but....If I must:slimer: :rotfl:


----------



## grayfish (Jul 31, 2005)

Oh boy.

Ladies and gentlemen, LET'S GET READY TO RUMBLE.


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

I'm all for it.......as long as we get a rematch next year around say late Feb or March.


----------



## Ibeafireman (Jul 24, 2006)

In my best Clint Eastwood voice " A man has got to know his limitations"....lol. I am off all next week and I will probably lose but it sounds like fun....I am in. I guess I need to go ahead and win the lottery so I can buy my CANON 1Ds......lol


----------



## TooShallow (May 21, 2004)

Can I bring my Hasselblad?


----------



## TooShallow (May 21, 2004)

Nikon Punk...LOL.


----------



## RustyBrown (May 29, 2004)

Don't make me pull out the 7D.


----------



## Ibeafireman (Jul 24, 2006)

Ok, your little duel challenge made me go ahead and order a canon 40D. At least that is what I told my wife. LOL....


----------



## Koru (Sep 25, 2006)

gee whizz this is going to be exciting. y'all play nice now.

rosesm


----------



## madf1man (Jan 28, 2005)

Sounds like fun and good practice for me. Me and my defective Canon and a 70-200 IS will throw down with ya. I'm in the hood so anytime!


----------



## stargazer (May 24, 2004)

Now thats funny....Congrat on the new camera....I need all the Canon support I can get:biggrin:


Ibeafireman said:


> Ok, your little duel challenge made me go ahead and order a canon 40D. At least that is what I told my wife. LOL....


----------

